# Opel Kadett conversion by Matija



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello!  
My my name is Matija and I'm from Croatia. 
I started to "study" electric cars about 3 years ago. I was reading which motor and controller are the best and the most common in electric car. And the price was also important. So I decided to buy Zapi H2400, Končar electric DC motor 80V, 87A, 5 Kw , weight is 55 Kg. MOtor is from forklift.
Last year I bought HiPower 50Ah LiFepo4 battery , 64 pieces . I wantet to connect it to 2P32S. I wantet to buy newer car but didnt have money... 
Decision fall on Opel Kadett 90.year wich was allready transformet to electric , but my friend took al parts from it because he made another conversion. So I put in the car all my stuf what I collected in those two years. 
I finished im two monts ago but I had some problems with Zapi (both of them that I bought) Now are they repaired and Im driving in last 5 weeks.  
Here are some pics from my work


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The last 2 cells are 1p and the last cell is reverse polarity. ?

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo.../kadett66_zpsdmtrbnin.jpg" border="0" alt="">


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

No , It's not! 
This is finished circut  
The box is made for 30 cells , later I decided to put 32 cells ...


----------



## zemil (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello, nice project, i have seen some youtube video's today.
Do you have DWG or other kind of drowings with the adaptor plate?
I'm considering to move and existant EV car parts to an older Kadett (78 model) and this is one of the scarriest parts.

thanks


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

zemil said:


> Hello, nice project, i have seen some youtube video's today.
> Do you have DWG or other kind of drowings with the adaptor plate?
> I'm considering to move and existant EV car parts to an older Kadett (78 model) and this is one of the scarriest parts.
> 
> thanks


Hello, Tnx  , 

I don't have drowings. This part made one good mechanist. He directly wrote cordinates to machine for CNC plasma cutting. He also made adapter for flywheel on motor axle and put it together. Wery nice and good work.


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

My old Kadett got "new" battery from BMW i3, tnx to Boekel. Highly reccomend buying from him . They were well packed with a lot of care and the battery are awesome.


----------

